# Does this happen often?



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I caught this blue first then the un-baited bare hooked jug line fell back in the water and I left it until this morning and this op was on it, kinda odd he hit a bare hook does this happen often?


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

This pic for stackinbills caught under Scott's ridge light last night bunch of them out there we don't eat them so we catch and release ! PM me


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You may have caught a small yellow or white on the Bare hook and the Op may have bit one of those. I have caught quite a few blues in Livingston on bare hooks on new lines when I had a little wind but I don't recall ever catching an Op on one. Was he hooked in the mouth ??


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Heck I have hard enough time catching them on baited hooks, haha.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

One of the guys on the private lake I'm a member on keeps a couple of trot lines out all the time with hooks on it. Regularly has fish on it when he rebaits them on Thursday for the weekend.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes sir it was caught in the corner of the mouth!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a trotline run from the corner of by boat house to the pier. Keep it baited all weekend and maybe catch a few. Remove the bait Sunday, go back on Friday and have 2 or 3 cats on it. Thought my neighbor was baiting it during the week but he said NO.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

coup de grace said:


> Heck I have hard enough time catching them on baited hooks, haha.


gota agree , but had it happen a couple times over years...many years


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

scent stays on the hooks


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Back when I was a boy in Louisiana, we ran trotlines in borrow pits. Similar to above, we would sometimes leave them unbaited during the week and bait them on Friday or Saturday morning. Quite frequently would catch cats when the hooks were bare - mostly channels, occasionally blues. The theory I was told by an oldtimer (not sure if I believe it but we frequently caught fish so no questioning it then) there was that freshwater shrimp were attracted to the silver hooks and would rest on them, then get eaten by the cats! Again, not sure if I believe it. I also like the scent stayed on the hook theory above, but to me, that too is iffy.


----------

